# Booked my airfare - but no timeshare!



## dreamin (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't usually do this when I am planning a vacation, but I've confirmed airfare to Honolulu using AirMiles (25% off promotion, so I took advantage of this).  But I don't have any accommodation confirmed with RCI (points member).  I've only been to Hawaii once, 4 years ago, and we spent one week in Waikiki and one week in Kauai.  From what I've been reading, there is more supply than demand in Hawaii so I'm not too worried about finding a bed to sleep in.  There will be 3 of us traveling (all sisters).  I've found many hotel deals but I think I would miss the kitchen we usually get with a timeshare.  There are lots of rentals but most are asking around $2000/week, which is more than we can afford.  I've been watching for Extra Vacations and am debating whether I am brave enough to hold out for a 9000 point bargain.  We're traveling Feb. 7 - 26th (I realize that includes popular President's Week).   We would like to see 2 islands and don't have a preference yet.  Would you recommend waiting for the 45 day mark since it's only about 6 weeks away?  I could always use Hotwire or Priceline as a back-up plan if no timeshares were available.  Any thoughts on this plan??

I joined TUG about 2 months ago but I think this post is showing me as a guest, even though I logged in the TUG site.  Obviously doing something wrong!

Dreamin (of my next great vacation!)


----------



## JeffW (Nov 14, 2009)

I've done airfare before lodging on my last 3 trips to Hawaii (2 islands).  However that was in October, I think one of their slower travel months.  I think there will always be some last minute availability to Hawaii.  However you're need to set some limits on what resorts you'd like to get, and how long you want to wait for them.

For example, during my trip last night, I was initially holding out for 'top tier' resorts in Maui:  Marriott, Westin, The Whaler.  They never came through, eventually I needed to settle for the Hona Koa (was okay, I stayed there the previous trip).  However, by the time I decided to settle for that, the week available came up short 1 night, so I had to use another exchange to get another resort down in Kihei, just for that one night (it was poor trader, probably wouldn't have used it for anything else, so no loss other than the extra exchange fee).

Jeff


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 14, 2009)

To the OP, what company are you looking to trade with? I can search in both RCI and II, I'll keep an eye out for you. Have you tried some of the independent exchange companies? They don't always have the top tier, but they could help and they usually have some good rental numbers also.

 Get in touch with DeniseM, on of the Mods and she'll let you know how to log in so you'll be an "member' and can look at the sightings board. 

I'm in the opposite boat as you, booked one week for July 2010 last November, then put an ongoing search in for a week on either side of the already booked week. Match came through last week. So now I"m on flight search.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 14, 2009)

Whatever you do make sure you have backup plans (i.e. hotel reservations) that you can cancel if a last minute exchange comes through.

Also take a look at the rental options available via the independent exchange companies such as 
(1)	Trading Places - http://www.tradingplaces.com/ ; Here’s a printed list of their rentals -  http://www.tradingplaces.com/beta/rentals_20/Print_Hotdeals.aspx
(2)	Hawaii Timeshare exchange - http://htse.net/web/htse.php?pageid=12


----------



## Dave M (Nov 14, 2009)

dreamin -

For all of the info as to why you are shown as a "Guest" and how to change your listed status, see this linked explanation.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have any weeks left that you can exchange?  If so, check out Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.  To see what they have online go to www.htse.net and log in as a guest - put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.  What you see online is what is available after the filled there ongoing requests - you can also put in an ongoing request.

Their rentals are also very reasonable.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 14, 2009)

*Air first several times*

We have gone to Oahu several times and Maui twice booking within a few days with Trading Places. We have even gone and gotten a place quickly within  a day or two of arrival.February is a very busy hotel month but there will always be last minute timeshares available. TP used to have an agent in the islands and she could always get us a place on short notice. Hawaii has cancellations and unlike mainland US destinations are often hard to fill because airfare is expensive at the last minute.
It is not as risky as it may appear to be to get airfare first.We just booked a Flroda/SC/GA trip at easter time for three weeks and will get accommodations in January or February. Busiest time there but we will get a couple timeshares,maybe not premium but okay for us.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 14, 2009)

We booked our Hawaii airfare for Feb. 2010 last March because of FF seat availability.  Booked one week on Maui in August (through Trading Places Maui) and recently booked our second week's trade through Trading Places.

In the past I have booked the best cancellable resort (with refundable deposit), and then waited until the last minute.  We did find a last minute Kauai unit through Trading Places "Hot Deals", and did cancel our previous reservation.


----------



## dreamin (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions.  I don't have any unit to exchange as I own at two Points resorts.  I do have a Weeks account but that only allows me to search for Extra Vacations and Last Calls, which seem to have the same inventory in both Points and Weeks accounts.  I will watch for rentals on the different sites suggested and will reserve a hotel for back-up. Lots of good TUG reviews so that will be very helpful.  I feel much more relaxed about waiting a few weeks to see what comes available, thanks to all of your advice.  I'll let you know the outcome!


----------



## toby9116 (Nov 15, 2009)

[Deleted - Advertising/soliciting is not permitted in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Chris-SIC&Philly (Nov 15, 2009)

*Reservations First, Just Booked Air*

I just made flight reservations for Newark to Kauai (with stop in Phoenix) on US Air. I wanted to leave from Philadelphia, but price to LIH was almost $1,100. (Wow!)

Since we are staying two weeks on Kauai in August 2010, I did not want to fly through HNL and pay cost of the short hop, and deal with aggravation in airport to get from HNL to LIH.  We arrive on Kauai at 2:20 PM, in plenty of time for a swim and to see the sunset!

We made reservations in Princeville area in a private condo for first week and second week at the Marriott at Waiohai. I am ready to go!!!

Does it seem that costs of flights are higher this year?  I looked at last year's bill and it seems that prices are up quite a bit. 

Aloha

Chris


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 15, 2009)

Chris-SIC&Philly said:


> Does it seem that costs of flights are higher this year?  I looked at last year's bill and it seems that prices are up quite a bit.
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Chris



Yes up a lot if you ask me.  I'm going to Kona in April, and I paid $850 for my NW/DL ticket about three months ago after watching it fluctuate between $800 ane $1,000.  Today I checked in just for kicks, and it was nearly $1,100!!!

In the past, when I (or friends) have paid for tickets out of Milwaukee, they've run around $800-$900 . . . and earlier this year we paid $650 to Honolulu for our first week and then $129 for the interisland flight (R/T) making it just under $800.


----------



## dreamin (Jan 31, 2010)

*Success with RCI Points!*

With a lot of patience and many hours on the RCI website, I've confirmed our plans for our Hawaii trip.  Week 1 - 1 BR with loft at the Cliff's Club in Kauai.  Week 2 - 2 BR at the HGVC in Waikola on the Big Island.  Week 3 - studio at SVC Waikiki Marina Resort.  Week 1 & 2 I got as an Instant Exchange for 9000 points + exchange fee.  Although I had on on-going search with RCI, I booked these weeks on-line by myself.  Apparently their computer system isn't so good at matching searches either!  Week 3 was booked directly with SVC for $79/night.   Resorts have all had good ratings.  Although we're going to be spending a lot of time in airports, we decided we wanted to see as much of Hawaii as we could since we don't go to Hawaii very often.

Used Costco to book a full-size car through Alamo in Kauai for $162 (all taxes incl.).  Used this website - www.pandaonline.com  - to book an air & car package from Lihue to Kona.  We're flying Hawaiian Air and getting a Hertz full-size car for a base price of $75/week (taxes extra).  This almost seems too low priced to be true, but I spoke to an agent at Panda and they said they have contracted rates with several car companies and the car rental is prepaid.  Has anyone ever used this agency for travel arrangements?  Now I just need a daily rental in Waikiki so we can drive to the North shore.  Enterprise and National have agencies in the Marina area but rates are very high.  I've never used Priceline but this might be a good time to try!

Sorry for the long post.  We're leaving on Feb. 7th and I'm so excited!  I've done some research on the Islands and bought Kauai Revealed.  Will buy Big Island Revealed when I get there.  Any last minute advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jan 31, 2010)

have fun on the Big Island. we are partial to the BI just beacuse it is soo nice and laid back.
Watch the undertow. My brother and wife just came back, some wild waves on the Waikoloa area. Also, the vog one day was crazy bad, but you are still in paradise, so i told him to suck it up.
Swing by costco on your way home. $1.50 for icecream with berries. best deal on the island!!!
have a great trip


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 31, 2010)

HGVC Waikoloa - we love love love the Waikoloa area.  (our timeshare is there)  You can walk everywhere within that area - King's Shops; Queen's Marketplace; Hilton Waikoloa Resort (which you will be able to use their pools if you would like, although the HGVC Waikoloa pool is great and we never have felt the need or desire to leave for the big resort).  Try to get to a beach - Mauna Kea area.  They have limited beach parking, so you need to get there early or you won't get in.  We have tried 2 times, and haven't made it in yet, but everyone says it is beautiful.

Enjoy!


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 31, 2010)

I did the same thing as you.  We booked 5 first class ff tickets for August.  I waited about 6 months and my trade didnt come thru.  Normally I have no problem trading into KoOlina.  Last week I ended up renting from an owner and got my trade.  2 units, only need one.

I don't think I will do air first again.  I don't like the frustration and uncertanly.  I'm glad it worked out for us.  

With all the avail in Hawaii, especially at last minute things will probably come thru.  Let us know how it goes for you.

Best of luck.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 1, 2010)

For our trip to Maui in 9 days I was so tempted to rent from an owner because there was some really great ebay deals out there.  However for the same reason I rented my Maui units rather than use them, job uncertainty, I just couldn't take a chance that I pay for something and then got fired, and we couldn't go. So I secured Marriott reservations to go with our 1st class FF seats that I reserved 11 months ago.  So if anything happened we had a way to completely cancel with almost no penalty other than the FF fees to put the miles back.

As the vacation got closer and my job was still there, I started stalking ebay and sure enough I found a super great deal for the exact week I needed at about the 30 day mark. 

So we lucked out, because it would have been very expensive to rent from marriott if we didn't.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 1, 2010)

We've successfully used Craigs list for HI rentals, if you can't find a TS match.


----------

